# La Peppina - any users?



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

So as the OH likes retro bits around the house I've been looking a vintage lever machine & I've come across the La Peppina's - are there any users here?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

interesting concept and operation http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/fear_eng.htm

and spring operated - just wondering what the basket size is


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah I'd seen that sight & useful to see that seals etc are easily available, thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

tampers are 44mm so might be less than 14g but depends on depth of the basket


----------

